# changing color



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

my second red just changed dark last night for the first time.Now both are a dark color in a mixed pygo tank.Do u think they would both change if they where males or would the more dominate change only?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lewdog said:


> my second red just changed dark last night for the first time.Now both are a dark color in a mixed pygo tank.Do u think they would both change if they where males or would the more dominate change only?


what pygos do u have in the tank?
and what type of pygo's have changed colour?

Sounds liek breeding and yes both of them should change colour, both the male and female.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

rocker said:


> my second red just changed dark last night for the first time.Now both are a dark color in a mixed pygo tank.Do u think they would both change if they where males or would the more dominate change only?


what pygos do u have in the tank?
and what type of pygo's have changed colour?

Sounds liek breeding and yes both of them should change colour, both the male and female.
[/quote]
sorry the reds in my mix are changing-and i have 2 of each red-tern-caribe-piraya


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lewdog said:


> my second red just changed dark last night for the first time.Now both are a dark color in a mixed pygo tank.Do u think they would both change if they where males or would the more dominate change only?


what pygos do u have in the tank?
and what type of pygo's have changed colour?

Sounds liek breeding and yes both of them should change colour, both the male and female.
[/quote]
sorry the reds in my mix are changing-and i have 2 of each red-tern-caribe-piraya
[/quote]
yup your reds are breeding.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

rocker said:


> my second red just changed dark last night for the first time.Now both are a dark color in a mixed pygo tank.Do u think they would both change if they where males or would the more dominate change only?


what pygos do u have in the tank?
and what type of pygo's have changed colour?

Sounds liek breeding and yes both of them should change colour, both the male and female.
[/quote]
sorry the reds in my mix are changing-and i have 2 of each red-tern-caribe-piraya
[/quote]
yup your reds are breeding.
[/quote]
need more room for them i think or seperate tank-dang caribe is to territorial


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

rocker said:


> my second red just changed dark last night for the first time.Now both are a dark color in a mixed pygo tank.Do u think they would both change if they where males or would the more dominate change only?


what pygos do u have in the tank?
and what type of pygo's have changed colour?

Sounds liek breeding and yes both of them should change colour, both the male and female.
[/quote]
sorry the reds in my mix are changing-and i have 2 of each red-tern-caribe-piraya
[/quote]
yup your reds are breeding.
[/quote]

actually it's a sign of breeding. it's not always 100% sure if they are breeding due to color change unless you witnessed them or any eggs afterwards. There's also other behaviors that lead to breeding, such as building nests and/or chasing other p's away from the nest. In addition, he only has two reds...so the percentage of having a male and a female are slim. But there's a slight chance that he may have a male and a female though!


----------

